# STAR Model PS



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

Modeled after the Colt- but not identical. Fairly rare as I understand it (but does not relate to value). Anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Star PD, a shortie "almost-1911" in .45 ACP.
I used to carry it, until I could afford something better.

A very talented gunsmith gave it a trigger job, after which he told me that its sear was case-hardened all the way through, making it brittle.
He said that one of the problems with Spanish firearms, and with Stars in particular, was inconsistent heat treating. For that reason, he recommended against carrying my PD as a defensive weapon.
I took the chance because I had nothing better at the time. (I do have a spare sear, now, among other parts.) And nothing has ever broken...yet.


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have a Star PD, a shortie "almost-1911" in .45 ACP.
> I used to carry it, until I could afford something better.
> 
> A very talented gunsmith gave it a trigger job, after which he told me that its sear was case-hardened all the way through, making it brittle.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I bought it early in my life (in College) because I could not afford the $123 for a Colt MK IV 45 like my brother. If I remember right- I paid about $73 for the STAR. It has always been reliable/trustworthy gun. Since then I have 3 Colts (all series 70) (a Gold Cup, a factory nickel, and a blue one). The STAR holds a special place for me because of the early day memories I made with it. I've heard the spectrum about STARS, from total crap to good solid guns. I believe a lot of it has to do when the gun was manufactured. I don't use it for self defense- but this particular one- I would not have ANY reservations about doing so.


----------

